# IBS support



## blair1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Do many of you have friends who also have IBS? Its not one of those things you want to talk about out at the bars or something, but being at a university and living with the people I am friends with I figured out pretty quick who else was suffering. I find that IBS sufferers have very similar personality traits- even though I have read that IBS is not a psychological problem.Blair


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

Can't say that I have a lot of friends who have IBS, but I can see how we could all have similarities in our personality... IBS causes pain and depression and stuff like that which we react to psychologically and physically... it could be these factors that draw out similar personality traits in us... and if you've experienced pain and depression and stuff, I think you learn how to recognize it in others, even if they try to hide it, cuz hey... chances are you try to hide it too... I also think that people who go through pain and suffering and stuff tend to be more caring and sympathetic to others... this board is a good example of that... look at how much we all band together and support each other, without even knowing anything other than someone is suffering in some cases... Personally... if I don't feel well, I still try to stay cheerful, because it attracts a like response, which makes me feel a bit better...and... I'm starting to ramble a bit, but I hope that makes sense...


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

The only people that I know that have it are some older ladies that I work with and one other younger nurse that works at my doctor's office but all of them eat and drink whatever they feel like. Maybe personality has a lot to do with it because all of them have pretty aggressive personalities and so maybe the IBS doesn't effect them the same way it does me, I feel like it controls me. Whenever I tell younger people about it, they think I'm lying or I'm anorexic. I don't wish IBS on anyone, but I sometimes wish there were more people who can relate to what we are going through.


----------



## Xeno_proteuS (May 30, 2002)

I don't know of anyone else besides me who suffers from IBS. Strangely, though, LJones, I've said those _exact_ words before; "I don't wish IBS on anyone, but I sometimes wish there were more people who can relate to what we are going through." - I sort of blurted it out at one point during a conversation with my girlfriend, than almost instantly burst into tears. It's such a difficult issue to deal with and talk about, and even more difficult trying to explain to your loved ones why you have to set limits on what you can and can't eat, and what you can and can't do.I suppose I'm not quite as lucky as some people who suffer from IBS, many of my friends have abandoned me since I've been diagnosed with IBS; thinking I didn't want to hang out with them anymore, or just thinking I went weird, heh..It's true, though, I often say to myself how much easier it would be to deal with if people were more understanding, I mean, jeeze, some people are just jerks, y'know!You might be onto something about similar personality traits among IBS sufferers. I imagine it would invoke a more sensative and compassionate side in most people, as we deal with both physical _and_ emotional distress; for some of us, almost every single day. Hmm, but I suppose there's almost an equal chance for that person to resent theirselves for being 'broken' (for lack of a better term) physically and, in some cases, socially. That thought of being 'broken' crossed my mind when I was first diagnosed. After going through a couple of months of tests and regular visits to the doctor, when he finally told me, "Well, we can't quite figure out what's wrong with you, so it's probably IBS". 'Can't figure out what's wrong with me? Am I just broken?'. After reading up on IBS, a part of me that day wished they _could_ figure out something wrong with me, that way they could actually deal with it, or tell me to take certain steps to rid of myself of my illness. The thought of something that I'd have to deal with with several weeks, months, years, whatever, weighed heavily on my mind for many days. 'What the heck', I'd say, 'Stricken with a malady that affects me physically, emotionally and socially, I'm broken!'. Some people may never recover from that initial shock, I suppose. Though, as I can see in the people here, we gather the strength and courage to take control of our lives and not let IBS win. What's a life worth living if you don't actually live it?</rant>Sorry 'bout that, it's my morning rant time. :]


----------



## blair1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Heres my afternoon rant time- at least you have a girlfriend Xeno.







I am without a boyfriend.I started this after reading something in the 'big' room about type A vs. type B personalities having IBS. I'm a definite type A.Blair


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

Xeno I know exactly what you mean! It's so hard to explain to people because it effects you in so many ways. It's totally changed my life and theway I look at life. I always see people eating stuff I can no longer have and I actually get kind of jealous in a way because I used to be able to eat whatever too! I really wish eating wasn't necessary for survival because the only time I feel good is when I'm hungry.


----------



## Xeno_proteuS (May 30, 2002)

Oohhh I can sooo understand about the getting jealous about not being able to eat things. Just tonight I was at a dinner/dance, and there's was a buffet full of _incredible_ food. I wasn't have a good day as it was, considering I had to wake up extra early to make it to the ceremony, etc. My stomach hurt all day, really really bad, and here I am, munching on a baby carrot while a couple of hundred people were all saying in completely audible voices, "This food is FANTASTIC!".So I let out a sigh, and continued to munch on my carrot. For the best, I suppose; I know if I had eaten some of the food there, I probably would have been caught up in the bathroom there for a few hours. Gladly to say, I made it through a 16 hour day without any 'major' attacks. I was proud of myself that I went, and even more proud that I didn't break down and start munching on that cake that looked oh so yummy. :]


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

Xeno that it so cool that you were able to keep from eating that food. I have to go to two weddings in July and I'm going to skip the time when they are serving food at both. I felt kind of dumb telling them that, but oh well!


----------



## Xeno_proteuS (May 30, 2002)

Whoa, freaky! I have a wedding to go to in July as well! Though I am going to attend the dinner and the reception, even if I don't eat. It bothers me when people say to me, "What, are you on a diet?", but, meh, I can deal with that. :]


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

I totally know what you guys are talking about. The main part of the wedding is the reception.... and mainly the eating. It takes up such a large part and they take forever to get all of the food out. I sit in agony watching everyone eat. But I know better now since I gave in the last time and was sooo sick after. I hate it, and I totally feel guilty not eating the food because they've gone through so much trouble to pay for it!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

My cousin is currently undergoing tests for IBS..which is weird because we share a name, only he has the male form of my name.2 of my boyfriends Ex's have had IBS and he is very supportive...which is really good.Other than that i don't know anyone with IBS, although i do know 2 people with Ulcerative Colitis and one with Crohns...


----------

